# Seaviews in Jeffrey's Bay decided to "disaffiliate" with RCI...



## skimble (Jul 12, 2010)

The resort is small, rustic.  It's comprised of simple 2 bedroom cottages on the coast.  According to the letter I received, RCI insists on the "following luxuries:  air conditioning, DSTV, eye level ovens, dish washers, washing machines, and tumble dryers, marble tops in the kitchens, hair driers in the bedrooms, heaters, etc."  
"Because of the wood construction of our units, they are not suitable for such changes and if we would be able to supply some of the luxury items, it would result in a 400% increase in levies."  
They say owners now only have the option to oxxupy or get a gues to occupy.  Or... sell.  
This stinks!   
This was a gem... levees averaged $180/year.  And, it was a really strong trader.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 12, 2010)

See if DAE will take it.

Even without the ''luxuries'' the fact that it was a strong trader tells you that it has a very favorable supply / demand curve.


----------



## esk444 (Jul 12, 2010)

skimble said:


> The resort is small, rustic.  It's comprised of simple 2 bedroom cottages on the coast.  According to the letter I received, RCI insists on the "following luxuries:  air conditioning, DSTV, eye level ovens, dish washers, washing machines, and tumble dryers, marble tops in the kitchens, hair driers in the bedrooms, heaters, etc."
> "Because of the wood construction of our units, they are not suitable for such changes and if we would be able to supply some of the luxury items, it would result in a 400% increase in levies."
> They say owners now only have the option to oxxupy or get a gues to occupy.  Or... sell.
> This stinks!
> This was a gem... levees averaged $180/year.  And, it was a really strong trader.



I think you are getting a dishonest answer from the resort.  Those seem like the requirements for consideration of a Gold Crown designation, not for mere affiliation with RCI.  Many resorts, Hawaii and Colorado for example, do not have air conditioning.  I've never seen a non-Gold Crown resort with marble or granite counter tops in the kitchen.  Similarly, many resorts (even Gold Crown ones) do not have in unit washing machines or dishwashing machines.

There is probably much more to the story, but your resort is using the Gold Crown criteria as a scapegoat.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 12, 2010)

esk444 said:


> I think you are getting a dishonest answer from the resort.  Those seem like the requirements for consideration of a Gold Crown designation, not for mere affiliation with RCI.  Many resorts, Hawaii and Colorado for example, do not have air conditioning.  I've never seen a non-Gold Crown resort with marble or granite counter tops in the kitchen.  Similarly, many resorts (even Gold Crown ones) do not have in unit washing machines or dishwashing machines.
> 
> There is probably much more to the story, but your resort is using the Gold Crown criteria as a scapegoat.



It also smells like a ''Bullfrog'' Lamont scam to run off owners to take over the property. Or perhaps a copycat.  First Resorts is not the management company is it?


----------



## Dori (Jul 12, 2010)

This smells very fishy to me.

Dori


----------



## skimble (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree... the whole thing reeks.  
Other than DAE or selling... do I have any recourse or any other options?

I checked the resale market, and there does not seems to be a glut of listings at this time... so maybe there's not many people decrying this.


----------



## skimble (Jul 13, 2010)

The letter head says, "Seaviews    Resort-OORD   luxury self-catering chalets."  

The directors are Dawie and Karin Schoeman.  
their email address is @absamail.co.za

Does any of this allude to a management company?


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 13, 2010)

My one unit associated with 'The Frog' usually has the First Resorts name tagged on somewhere.


----------



## skimble (Jul 20, 2010)

In the newspaper, Jeffrey's Bay was featured as one of the world's top 10 best surfing spots... "with rides of up to 1/2 mile on a perfect curl."  
It's a surfer's mecca.  
On my deposit, "pending verification", I'm seeing tiger trades.  It's VERY strong.  
I just don't get it.


----------

